# MDF vs. Plywood for screws in edge



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi everyone,

My wife would like me to build a toy chest, basically an armoire with shelves inside for various tubs of stuff.

She would like to paint it, so I figure I'll use either MDF or plywood. However, I'm thinking about how I will screw the hinges to the front doors. What's the practice in doing this for MDF or plywood? I haven't done this before and I don't know how strong the edges of these materials would be for doors.

I haven't drawn up plans yet, but it will be about 4 feet high and 3 feet wide. Thus, the doors won't be too big.

Any thoughts?

Thanks, -SW


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd edge the MDF with a piece of 1/2" thick solid wood.
Sand the joint well, paint it and you'll never know it.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

In my opinion MDF is an inferior substrate for case construction.

A quality veneer plywood will provide a much better vehicle for atatchment.

A hardwood faceframe, will eliminate all doubt. :smile:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> In my opinion MDF is an inferior substrate for case construction.
> 
> A quality veneer plywood will provide a much better vehicle for atatchment.
> 
> A hardwood faceframe, will eliminate all doubt. :smile:


 i totally agree with this one


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Gene Howe said:


> I'd edge the MDF with a piece of 1/2" thick solid wood.
> Sand the joint well, paint it and you'll never know it.



While I don't think either is a good candidate for screwing into the edge, I would use 3/4" wood glued to the edge. You might consider a hinge that mounts to the panel and not the edge, like a euro hinge. At least with those you can get three way adjustment. A plywood door will be much lighter than an MDF door.












 







.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Excellent. Thanks, everyone.


----------

